# Commercial Vehicle Signage/Lettering



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Does anyone know the MGL or regs that specify lettering/signs on commercial vehicles? I know there is a requirement but I need the specs. Thanks!


----------



## semiunmarked (May 5, 2004)

540 CMR: REGISTRY OF MOTOR VEHICLES 2.22: Markings on Commercial Vehicles ​(1) Marking. The owner of every motor truck used for the transportation of goods, wares or merchandise for hire, gain or reward, shall have the owner's name marked on the truck, to be plainly visible from each side or from the front and rear of the vehicle, provided that motor trucks operated under a lease of more than 30 days shall display either the name of the owner or the lessee, and may display both. For the purpose of 540 CMR 2.22(1), Motor Truck shall mean any motor vehicle specially designed or equipped to transport personal property over the ways of the Commonwealth and which has a maximum load carrying capacity of over 2,000 pounds, and which is not a Private Passenger Motor Vehicle under 540 CMR 2.05. To the extent there is any conflict between. 540 CMR 2.22 and any federal regulation pertaining to markings on commercial motor vehicles, the federal regulation shall control. 
(2) Penalty. The penalty for a violation of 540 CMR 2.22 is set forth in M.G.L. c. 90, § 20. 

http://www.lawlib.state.ma.us/source/mass/cmr/cmrtext/540CMR2.pdf

$35 1st off
$75 2nd
$150 3rd


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

And if it is a wholesale truck carrying shellfish the following would apply:

•​​​​All Wholesale Trucks must bear the
name of the dealer, permit number, and
the words "Shellfish Dealer." Lettering
must be at least 4 inches in height, and
displayed on both sides of the vehicle.

It is a violation of 105 CMR 533.007C(3)(e) which has its regulatory authority from Chapter 130 section 80, so it is a fine of 100.00.​


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Damn shellfish cops!!!!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Boats said:


> And if it is a wholesale truck carrying shellfish the following would apply:
> 
> •
> All Wholesale Trucks must bear the
> ...




I would like to know how many cops knew this violation(16+ yrs and no freakin clue), and how many citations have ever been written.​


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Thanks folks!


----------

